# American Bulldog Show



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi

Anyone of here going to the AB show tomorrow????

Colette


----------



## Kirsty E (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't know yet depends my other half want to tho


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Should be a good turn out


----------



## Kirsty E (Mar 24, 2008)

I will be gutted if i carnt go i missed the last two


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

This will be my first 1 to go to.  i'm packing loads of pill's


----------



## Kirsty E (Mar 24, 2008)

I bet tim is buzzing one day to go


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

He certainly is, we got to get to his for 9. God no's what he is like at xmas


----------



## Kirsty E (Mar 24, 2008)

bless him


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Will you be taking all 4 of your dogs if you go.


----------



## Kirsty E (Mar 24, 2008)

If i go just taking one no room in van for all of them P.S can u see my banner?


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Can only see pic in the corner.


----------



## Kirsty E (Mar 24, 2008)

god knows why its not showing dos it show on the abr ?


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll have a look.


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Give me a thread to find you in. LOL


----------



## Kirsty E (Mar 24, 2008)

ok hun ..........


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep can see it


----------



## Kirsty E (Mar 24, 2008)

Cheers hun if i don't see u tomorrow hope u have a great time


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep i'm sure i will


----------



## Kirsty E (Mar 24, 2008)

How did the show go well gutted i didnt go


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Kirsty

Yes it was a good show, there was quite alot there, Zac was really well behaved to say it was his first time. We didn't show him but think i will next time 

Colette


----------



## Kirsty E (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi colette glad to here you had a good time hope to see you there on the next one


----------

